

Pure CSS Animated Scaling Bataman - AshMokhberi
http://static.ashmokhberi.com/batman/

======
isleyaardvark
I thought it was going to be Batman scaling a wall.

~~~
AshMokhberi
haha, nice idea though

------
AshMokhberi
Best viewed in chrome.

~~~
Joakal
I suggest using this: <http://cssgrid.net/>

The CSS dynamically re-sizes the picture (dog). It also automatically converts
it to mobile view (except IE).

~~~
AshMokhberi
Cheers, will look into that.

